# Help finding someone to give me a chance!



## cmundy (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been applying for coding jobs the last six months since I've obtained my CPC in december of 2012. With every place I apply they reply with ..not enough experience . How am I going to start my career if no one will give me a chance. Email is carmen.mundy@yahoo.com   In Indianapolis south to Columbus IN areas are fine


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, Carmen, and congratulations on passing your CPC.  What kind of jobs are you applying for?  It's true that most coding positions require experience.  The increased regulations, the focus on cost-savings, and the complications of payer guidelines and pay-for-performance have removed coding from the list of 'entry level' jobs.  

I'd suggest you try to get your foot in the door by applying for other positions such as front desk representative, cash/payment poster, registration staff, medical records technician, receptionist, office assistant, data entry specialist, biller, patient access specialist, credentialling assistant, pre-certification specialist, coding assistant, or scheduler.  Remember, as an employee within a facilty or large practice, just being an employee can allow you have the inside track on applying for internal-only positions, and you generally would be considered over someone who would be hired from the outside.  One of my best coders originally started out working in the dietary department, delivering meals to patients.  She took a coding course, passed her CPC, and when a coding assistant position opened up in my department, she was available to start right away.  Don't turn your nose up at any opportunity, because you never know where it might lead.  Good luck.


----------

